# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  تمرين المريخ اليوم 12 - 5 (عودة الدافي )

## عجبكو

*شهد التمرين عودة الدافى ومحمد كمال 

تمارين خاصة لكل  من الدافى ووارغو 
[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER]




*

----------


## عجبكو

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*


*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*




*

----------


## عجبكو

*



*

----------


## عجبكو

*


تمت الشكر للمبدع دوما ميدو1
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شنو يعني مافي زول داير يتفرج علي الصور دي
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف شكر يا عجبكو . . . صور تسر العين و تشرح الخاطر . . . يديك ألف عافية . . . جمعة مباركة

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ألف شكر يا عجبكو . . . صور تسر العين و تشرح الخاطر . . . يديك ألف عافية . . . جمعة مباركة






:hghkl::HGHG:



جمعة مباكة علينا وعليك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا عجبكو على الابداعات والروائع

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

شكرا عجبكو على الابداعات والروائع






تسلم يا مهدي و الشكر الاكثر لي ناس الجماهير و خصوصا ميدو1 


:wrd:
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## خالد السنجك

*عاش المريخ موفور القيم
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*ياخ سكواها دا خلقتو خلقة لاعب مميز !!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*مشكور يارااائع .. يديك العافية
*

----------


## fanan

*مشكوووووووور عجبكو
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*الف شكر يا غالي يديك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## khalifa

*ليك التحيه يا صفوه ومشكوورا على المجهود
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*كل الشكر عجبكو 
*

----------

